#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Psychic vampire.

## Rikah

I think my friend is a psychic vampire but I. Am not sure and I can't just accuse Her so does anybody know how I can tell if she is one or not

----------


## Rikah

At times I feel driained but it's more about if we are not talking she has a way of turning my friends against me I now that might sound normal but it's the way she does it she makes them hate me and they don't even listen to my side of it and I have known them a lot longer then her so what do you think

----------


## Sweet

Narcacisst

----------


## Rikah

Thank you for the help

----------

